# Osha's first swim!



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

We are at the cottage this weekend and so Osha, who is now 6.5 months had her first visit to a lake. I knew she was going to love the water. She walked right in (we have a sandbar that goes out about 100 ft)and kept jumping like a fool as she ran. When we walked out far enough and she started swimming, the look on her face was priceless!!
I wish I had a photo of it. I do have some video of her first run into the lake though and will try to post when we get back.

Anyhow, it was one of those firsts that are so precious. I was so stupidly proud of her I almost cried 

She also experienced her first fireworks (surprisingly loved it) and her first lawnmower (not so much). Over all, she is having the best weekend ever.

Thought - would share )


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Dogs certainly love cottages! 8)


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Mischa said:


> Dogs certainly love cottages! 8)


They sure do, don't they Mischa 

Congrats Clover, it is hilarious find there legs once they get in the water...not the most graceful doggie paddle now is it ;D

Kian came back from the cottage yesterday and was a couch potato the whole afternoon and even this morning.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome! I'm still trying to get Kobi out in the water, he's a huge wimp right now! I'm very jealous that Osha will swim! I did get him on the boat, but he wouldn't jump in the water even if I was drowning!

Captain Kobi:









Would totally post these on Facebook if I could do it without getting made fun of (for buying him a life jacket)


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We are still waiting for the opportunity to get Holley in the water for the first time. We are going to take her to my grandmom's pool. Hopefully all goes well and she loves it so that we can take her out on the boat this summer. 
Kobi,
Don't worry. Holley will have a life jacket as well. You aren't alone. I am just worried with the currents and all even though she will never be in the water alone. Kobi looks very proud out on the bow. Haha.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Kobi certainly looks the part of captain swimmer even if he won't actually do it  ! I bought a life jacket for Pumpkin too. She took her 1st plunge in the lake recently. This is after wading in & out the creek on our property since October. It was 2 months, before she would do anything more than put 1 or more feet in the water. There is hope for Kobi, so don't give up  Try leaving a filled baby pool in your yard (if you have a yard).


----------



## barretts87 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww how cute!!! 

I love the life jacket, he looks really proud to wear it! What size and brand life jacket did you get? Abby is almost 12 weeks, but I will have some extra money soon and was thinking of buying her a lifejacket and backpack for later when she gets older? Thanks!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

The jacket is the Ruff Wear Big Eddy Float Coat, in Medium. Kobi is small for a male so a medium may be okay for a female too. He is on the small side of medium though. The jacket definitely has room for a much bigger dog.

http://www.zappos.com/ruff-wear-big-eddy-float-coat-sunrise-yellow

It was expensive, but from what I've read it's the jacket to get if your dog is going to be in it for hours at a time. Very solid construction and he does not seem to mind it at all. It doesn't make him love swimming though!


----------



## barretts87 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome thank you Kobi!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow... Kobi is a majestic looking dog!! Just gorgeous! Of course, it's not like I'm partial to the breed or anything.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Love the Kobi pics--you should post them on facebook for sure!


----------

